
Ask HN: Tool for scheduling a live work focus session with a random person? - rosstex
I&#x27;m not sure a post like this is legal, but I&#x27;m really looking for a tool I came across here that lets you schedule a live webcam session with a random person and make sure each other are working on something. Does anyone happen to know the name of it?
======
mkbkn
Focusmate. Nothing beats it.

------
amirathi
Focusmate

